# hi from the UK



## wabbiter (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi folks just found this forum, looking forward to chatting/learning new stuff….......mack


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to lumber Jocks Wabbiter. Good to have you. There are a lot of good guys and gals on here with plenty of advice. Glad to have you from Oklahoma, USA


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Welcome to Lumber Jocks Wabbiter!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard, and don't be bashful. Mississippi here.
Bill


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard wabbiter. Don't forget to post those project pics.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to the global forum of LJ's.

Lynnwood WA. USA


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome buddy. Great place to be


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

Welcome! It' good to have more LJ on this side of the pond.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Mack.


----------



## wabbiter (Jan 9, 2014)

thanx for the great welcome guys….........mack


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I could murder an Eccles cake, welcome aboard.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to LJs.


----------



## TimRH (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome! Just found the site myself


----------



## TimRH (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome buddy, look forward to seeing your projects. This IS a great site!


----------



## wabbiter (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey renners, i live just a few miles from Eccles …


----------

